# Hi from sunny California!



## Karin (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello! I am new to beekeeping, I pick up my package this weekend and am finishing up my top bar hive today.


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome! Where is Igo, north or south? Did you get local bees?


----------



## Karin (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you. I am North near Redding. Bees are from Orland about an hour away.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome,
I hadn't heard of Igo either, but know Reading & Orland good bee country.
We are in the SF bay area.


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome. You are just north of me. Good luck with your first package!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Karin!


----------



## Karin (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the welcomes! I put the bees in on Sunday. Overnite temp. got down to 35 last night. I hope they are OK. I put in an electric fence to protect against predators, we have bears, skunks, raccoons. Not sure yet if the ants are going to be a problem, and what I am going to do about it.

Karin


----------

